# woodstar BS52



## jimjam25 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi All i amthinking about purchasing a Woodstar BS52 table router ive read a few bad comments has anyone got one and are they any good

Thanks Jim


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Jim

Welcome to the forum. Googling suggests that it is a UK product under that name, although it may be branded as something else in North America or Oz. I assume it is available in mainland Europe, as it is available with 6mm, 8mm and 12mm collets.
I mention that as not many here are UK based, so you might not get many answers.

There is comment on them here:
Woodstar BS52 : Buying Advice | Tool Reviews - UKworkshop.co.uk

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Naum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi! I am also thinking about Woodstar BS52...it is produced in China. Has anybody used it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/26585-woodstar-bs52.html


----------



## Naum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you! I did not find properly before.


----------



## Naum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi everybody! Just 2 weeks ago I got the Woodstar BS52 from French shop in Kyiv - Leroy Merlen in short Merlin Monro . 
3 hours I spent to assemble it. The manual is "too not German one" . The wording "Made in RC" - China has been disappeared  may be they also go through different routers forums.
So, it costs USD 150 if directly to import from Germany + delivery+taxes etc.. I payed USD 330 to the shop in case to have the service, warranty, claims etc.
Now I am 100% satisfied. It was delivered with 6 mm, 8 mm, 12 mm collets (grips). No vibrations, just 30 kg. of weight. I put it on my writing table without screwing by(with) 4 bolts.
It is not noisy (i was wondered by it "flat and not noisy" work ), reliable (secure), simple to use and change cutters. The cutter is simply to "up and down" by wheel. Precise measurement in millimeters.
There are 2 BIG minuses:
- the right and left extensions are with defects i.e. some holes  but they do not influence on the work.
- Fence...not parallel, very hard to "be the one monolith part of 2 different parts or fences". But I did it but putting the washers.

I think to change this "Fence" in the future to the Incra one or may be your may advise me some good fences.
Principally I am 95% satisfied by using this router table.


----------



## Naum (Oct 6, 2012)

after printing I started to feel 95% of satisfaction instead of 100%


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Naum

Thanks for the feedback on this item very interesting. How do you find the quality of construction (light, heavy, accurate, etc) and what about the mpotor? At 1500 wattts (?) or 2HP is it powerful enough? Finally what size of cutter (diameter) will it allow you to retract below the table?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Naum (Oct 6, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Naum
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on this item very interesting. How do you find the quality of construction (light, heavy, accurate, etc) and what about the mpotor? At 1500 wattts (?) or 2HP is it powerful enough? Finally what size of cutter (diameter) will it allow you to retract below the table?
> 
> ...


Hi!
It is neither light nor heavy of about 30 kg. I could put it myself (without problem) on the table. If the weight of it less than 20-25 kg. the vibration shall be, I suggest. At this moment I do the 3 works with them only (boxes i.e. art bird cages made of hard wood) as follows:
- cutting the quarters (like "rabbet lap joint") of depth 5 mm. x height 30 mm.
- cutting the quarters of depth 5 mm. x height 10 mm.
- rounding of perpendicular corners of box pieces (R 2-3 mm.).

So, I need the smooth cuttings without damages and a precise ones (0,2 mm "+" "-"). To do that I run the piece of wood not quickly and not slowly, constantly with a rotation of about 11000 - 15000 turns\minute. I never try (5mm x 30mm) to do by ONE movement only. 3 movements (runnings) are needed.

It is stable and the surface is hard and smooth, except extensions which are not used by me now.
Is is accurate with depth and width (height) adjustments. But for your assurance you should control it if not properly tighten.
The ONE problem is the FENCE adjustment that I could with a head ache! 
"At 1500 wattts (?) or 2HP is it powerful enough?" - for my works it is enough. There is speed control (positions 1,2,3,4,5,6). I have been using from 2-5. Good cutters are needed.
In the manual (the only Chinese girls can understand how to use the manual and assemble the router in 1 hour ) it is said that the max diameter of cutter shall be 50 mm. I used 30 mm. max. But for my purposes I could not use the "long foot" cutter of 10mm width (GLOBUS item NO 1007_D:10mm, l:30mm, d:8mm, L:60 mm). as I need the 5mm depth cutting. So I have to shorten the "foot" of the cutter or use another one (I could use my main 30 mm cutter).


----------

